# Ufa Open 2018 on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Ufa, Russia



## Sam Spendla (Jul 13, 2018)

The Ufa Open 2018 will take place on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Ufa, Russia. Check out the Ufa Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

